# Sticky  Old School Car Audio Forum Is Now Up and Running!!!



## Darth SQ

Your moderator tax dollars at work. 

Pay no attention to this man behind this curtain. 

Shhhh. I'm making some magic happen. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Ok, I'm moving over any thread that has to do with old school.

If you plan to start any os threads, please put them in, "The Old School Car Audio Discussion" forum.

Thank you for flying DIYMA.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2

Cool. Search general and T&A forum thread titles for "old school" (or similar). If you want any help moving stuff let me know, we did something similar a while a go and it took quite a bit of searching and being creative.

Maybe even use google to search out threads using their website search.


And it really needs a description. It has a title of "Old School Car Audio Discussion", but needs to be have it's purpose defined like the other sub-forums.


----------



## Darth SQ

schmiddr2 said:


> Cool. Search general and T&A forum thread titles for "old school" (or similar). If you want any help moving stuff let me know, we did something similar a while a go and it took quite a bit of searching and being creative.
> 
> Maybe even use google to search out threads using their website search.
> 
> 
> And it really needs a description. It has a title of "Old School Car Audio Discussion", but needs to be have it's purpose defined like the other sub-forums.


Josh,
Yes please jump in and move anything you see fit.
It's going to take awhile so I could use your help.

BTW, any threads that you members believe need to be moved over, pm me the link and I will look into it.

Thanks for everyone's help!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2

I think it needs to be defined what belongs here.

If people ask about an OS item and need technical help but it's not OS specific problem then it should remain where it is.
If it's asking about "what is this OS item" or "what are the specs of this OS item" or "is this OS item any good" then move it here.
When they ask the value of OS item move it here.

GJ so far though.


----------



## MikeT1982

This is awesome! Thank you Bret!!


----------



## bigdwiz

You guys ROCK!!! :rockon:


----------



## PPI_GUY

Thanks guys! We've needed an Old School section for quite some time. Good job!


----------



## robert_wrath

PPI_GUY said:


> Thanks guys! We've needed an Old School section for quite some time. Good job!


No doubt the new section should cause some serious Flood Damage.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> Thanks guys! We've needed an Old School section for quite some time. Good job!


It was your idea, all I did was everything else. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## hybridamp

Glad to see this forum, excellent idea.


----------

